#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-13
<mutantturkey> o/
<mutantturkey> long time no I -R- See
<mutantturkey> jedijf: any opinion on system76?
<rmg51> Teddy has one of their laptops
<mutantturkey> any idea if it is well suited?
<mutantturkey> I mean they look nice enough, I am not sold on the stats though,
<mutantturkey> 699 for a shitty i3 is just not worth it.
 * mutantturkey grabs the swear-jar
<jedijf> mutantturkey: it depends on circumstance, but i do believe that you can get more with mainstream deals and installing yourself
<rmg51> then you don't want to here the stats on Teddy's :-D
<mutantturkey> jedijf: hmmm, I have 800+ dollars. any suggestions?
<mutantturkey> also, o/ havent been around in forever. working 2 jobs and going to school
<rmg51> save save save
<mutantturkey> rmg51: I have saved, I need a laptop for work
<jedijf> mutantturkey: np, work and school is good. my theory is always get the most for the buck...i have no brand preferences
<rmg51> you may want to look  at zareason as well
<mutantturkey> jedijf: also, I don't want to pay 100+ EXTRA for windows I wont use..
<mutantturkey> also, the system 76 lappys look very "mac" ish, meaning, simple, and cleanly designed
<mutantturkey> I am sick of flashy crappy laptops made from cheap materials, I want a damn nice case.
<waltman> <cough>macbook</macbook>
<mikedep334> it's hard to compare models, but dealigg.com covers all the latest laptop deals
<waltman> meh
<jedijf> mutantturkey: you may be a lenova/thinkpad/ideapad person
<mikedep334> http://www.dealigg.com/cat-best-price-ComputersLaptop
<PennBot> Title: Best Computer - Laptop Deals, Coupon Codes Discount, Rebates at Dell Best Buy, Newegg and More! (at www.dealigg.com)
<mutantturkey> jedijf: I have gotten alot of reccomendations for the stinkpads
<mikedep334> just keep in mind that ubuntu compatibility is hard to find for the average computer
<jedijf> mutantturkey: nad what waltman said
<mikedep334> *is hard to find out
<mikedep334> do know 2 things
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: I don't use ubuntu :p
<mutantturkey> but anyway, here is my rule: stick with intel internals, and you'll be fine.
<mikedep334> 1, core i3, i5 & i7 CPU models with 4 digits, like 2310, 2410, 2630QM are all the latest series of intel chips
<mikedep334> with much better graphics for one thing
<mikedep334> the older models are like 650, 480M, etc
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: yeah, that's what I am going for
<mikedep334> also
<mutantturkey> probably an i5 or some such.
<mikedep334> AMD's fusion process are coming out anyday now
<mikedep334> but if you do go with a the very latest models, linux compatibility may not be as good
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, do you use windows?
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: arch linux
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: yeah, but it will still be good.
<mutantturkey> I have an atom330 right now...
<mutantturkey> anything is better
<mikedep334> one thing though
<mikedep334> if your distro is like Ubuntu and includes proprietary firmware modules
<mikedep334> intel wi-fi is well supported
<mikedep334> Intel graphics also works the best under linux, but you will need a new Xorg, mesa, kernel, etc for the new intel core i3/i5/i7 #### series graphics (the "Sandy Bridge" platform/CPU's)
<mutantturkey> what do you mean a new Xorg?
<mikedep334> I'm pretty sure Ubuntu users have to use Ubuntu 11.04 for that, or install messy PPA's on 10.10
<mutantturkey> archlinux is rolling release :) we literally use anything upstream.
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, ahh, right!
<mutantturkey> the second upstream releases we pull it.
<mutantturkey> so basically that means we don't have to deal with bugs
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, without applying any patches?
<mutantturkey> because It's all upstreams fault :)
<mutantturkey> we try to not.
<mutantturkey> the less patches the better, mostly we are ok without thme
<mikedep334> cool
<mutantturkey> anything old we drop, so no patches
<mutantturkey> we already dropped gnome 2.x
<mikedep334> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=fedora_15_snb&num=1
<PennBot> Title: [Phoronix] Intel Sandy Bridge On Fedora 15 Is Decent (at www.phoronix.com)
<mutantturkey> I don't know much with fedor
<mutantturkey> what is sandy bridge exactly though
<mikedep334> I'm just linking to an article about sandy bridge
<mikedep334> the latest one
<mikedep334> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_snbsds_compare&num=1
<PennBot> Title: [Phoronix] Intel SNB Linux Driver Can Out Run Windows Driver (at www.phoronix.com)
<mutantturkey> again, we can outdoo any regular distro
<mutantturkey> because whever anything happens upstream we have minimal lag time
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, enjoy doing that :)
<mutantturkey> I will admit, the lack of package signing is a bit urksome,
<mutantturkey> but other than that it is good.
<mikedep334> I actually do want to try either gentoo or arch sometime soon
<mutantturkey> I am really wanting to try out the latest ubu though, I hear it's cleaned up alot
<mikedep334> mostly for the rolling release system
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: i suggest arch, great community.
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, yeah
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: again though, for servers and stuff, I still use debian or ubuntu
<mikedep334> but I want to compile stuff on my quad-core core i5
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, right, rolling release isn't as good for servers
<mutantturkey> though I swear it is... because we get all the latest security fixes :)
<jedijf> debian is the server best....old and tested....
<mikedep334> yeah
<jedijf> Suy breakage is too risky
<mutantturkey> jedijf: i hear they are going rolling release
<jedijf> seeing is believing
<mutantturkey> right.
<mutantturkey> anyway hmmmm what to pick for a laptop!
<jedijf> lenova....you don't neeed all the flash and hoopla,
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, what size/weight were you thinking of?
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: no idea
<mutantturkey> 13.3 inch probably
<mutantturkey> max battery
<mutantturkey> doesn't matter.
<mikedep334> ahh
<mutantturkey> jedijf: i also want it to hold up well, do they?
<mikedep334> I think there's a good toshiba like that
<mutantturkey> 13-15 inch
<mikedep334> at best buy & newegg
<jedijf> mutantturkey: they are tough
<jedijf> mutantturkey: i use old thinkpads in my van ....winter/summer on the road..bumps..potholes
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: newegg :)
<mutantturkey> jedijf: right on
<mikedep334> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Toshiba+-+Portege+Laptop+/+Intel%26%23174%3B+Core%26%23153%3B+i3+Processor+/+13.3%22+Display+/+4GB+Memory+/+640GB+Hard+Drive+-+Blue/1930072.p?id=1218301623975&skuId=1930072
<PennBot> Title: Toshiba - Portege Laptop / Intel Core i3 Processor / 13.3" Display / 4GB Memory / 640GB Hard Drive - Blue - R835-P50x (at www.bestbuy.com)
<jedijf> and they live there...so temperature extremes
<mutantturkey> jedijf: right
<mikedep334> looks like newegg sold out of the older toshiba R835 model
<mikedep334> newegg was selling the one before the HDD controller errata was fixed
<mikedep334> http://www.adorama.com/TOR835P56.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Shopping%20Site&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=gbase
<PennBot> Title: PT324U-008003 Toshiba Portege R835-P56X 13.3 inch Notebook, Intel Core i5-2410M 2.3GHz Processor, 4GB RAM, 640GB Hard Drive, Windows 7 Home Premium, Blue (at www.adorama.com)
<mikedep334> I love how it's only 3.2 lbs
<mikedep334> http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-Portege-R835-P56x-13-3-Inch-Magnesium/dp/B004G8QOJS
<mikedep334> lol
<mikedep334> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/en_US/pd/productID.224539100?WT.mc_id=mercent&mr:trackingCode=DE3AFEE5-7264-E011-BBD9-001517384908&mr:referralID=NA
<PennBot> Title: Microsoft Store Online - Toshiba Portege R835 - Buy from Microsoft Store (at www.microsoftstore.com)
<mutantturkey> so many links D:
<mutantturkey> wait these are all the same..
<mikedep334> yeah
<mikedep334> this looks like the most common R835 variant
<mutantturkey> do you think i should get one?
<mikedep334> although I'm not sure about the microsoftstore.com model
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, do more research
<mikedep334> and price shopping
<mikedep334> eg, shopping.google.com
<mikedep334> but from what I've seen
<mikedep334> it looks awesome
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: I don't really know anything about laptops...
<mutantturkey> or computers really ( hardware wise)
<mikedep334> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=toshiba+r385+linux#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=toshiba+r835+linux&aq=f&aqi=g-b1&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=a17560d1ef61d5f5&biw=1264&bih=1287
<PennBot> Title: toshiba r385 linux - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, ok, read the user reviews on amazon
<jedijf> mutantturkey: newegg has a lenovo i7 for 800
<mikedep334> and make what you can out of the hardware specs
<mikedep334> just keep in mind
<mikedep334> rarely do you find a laptop with a powerful process at only 3.2 lbs
<mikedep334> and good battery life
<mutantturkey> jedijf: link?
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: how good? 8+?
<mikedep334> ok, looks like microsoftstore.com is selling the R835-p55x, not the R835-p65x
<mikedep334> reportedly, upto 9 hours
<mikedep334> lets check the cnet review
<mikedep334> http://us.toshiba.com/computers/laptops/portege/R830/R835-P55X/
<mikedep334> that's the microsoftstore.com model
<mutantturkey> P55 vs P56?
<mikedep334> http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/toshiba-portege-r835-p56x/4505-3121_7-34449812.html#reviewPage1
<PennBot> Title: Toshiba Portege R835-P56X Review - Watch CNET's Video Review (at reviews.cnet.com)
<mikedep334> whoops, right
<mikedep334> P55 vs P56
<mikedep334> "The biggest surprise is the vastly improved battery life, topping 7 hours, and beating even the 13-inch MacBook Pro"
<mikedep334> yeah, for a 13.3" laptop or a 3.2 lb laptop to have a regular laptop powerful processor (eg, not a ULV (Ultra-Low-Voltage)) CPU and get 7 hours of battery life is unheard of
<mikedep334> it even has a dvd burner too
<mikedep334> just read the user reviews
<mikedep334> on amazon or cnet.com
<mikedep334> only thing missing is bluetooth
<mikedep334> oh, the 3 different types of USB ports is really nice
<jedijf> mutantturkey: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834246094
<PennBot> Title: Newegg.com - lenovo IdeaPad Y560p 43972AU NoteBook Intel Core i7 2630QM2.00GHz 15.6 4GB Memory DDR3 1333 500GB HDD 5400rpm DVDRRW AMD Radeon HD 6570M (at www.newegg.com)
<mikedep334> jedijf, yeah, that's good if you want a powerhouse, even though it will only get upto 2 to 2.5 hours of real world battery life
<mikedep334> the toshiba portege R835 is meant to be a different type of laptop
<mikedep334> eg, it's 5.95 lbs
<mikedep334> it's also much better at gaming
<mutantturkey> I don't game
<mutantturkey> I don't like hot craptops
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, every quad-core core i7 laptop I believe has to have dedicated graphics
<mutantturkey> I don't want a desktop.... I want a laptop.
<mikedep334> so they almost always have better graphics
<mikedep334> yeah
<jedijf> mutantturkey: i would go to microcenter and 'feel' different brands so you have an idea what to expect even if you online a different model
<mutantturkey> if i wanted a quad core, i would get a desktop
<mikedep334> that ideapad is a true "desktop replacement"
<mutantturkey> jedijf: you are a microcenter fan too? my friend raves about them
<jedijf> mutantturkey: best thing evar
<jedijf> and they sell bawls
<jedijf> and caffeinated candy bars
<mutantturkey> oh shucks
<mutantturkey> better go there
<mutantturkey> are the clocks relevant anymore?
<jedijf> 476 south--villanova exit---left at the bottom of ramp - left at 2nd light
<mutantturkey> villanova? nice.
<mutantturkey> probably will head up this weekend
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, the best buy at KoP, next to the mall, has the best buy variant of the toshiba R835
<mikedep334> they also have TONS of laptops
<mikedep334> in general
<mutantturkey> I don't like best buy
<mutantturkey> call me crazy, call me what you will. But I HATE it there.
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, ok, fair enough
<jedijf> use them to see/feel product
<mutantturkey>  I go in asking a few technical questions, they pretend like I don't know what I am looking for.
<jedijf> and then get a gino giant
<mutantturkey> "oh you must be looking for a $9000 laptop"
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: what do you think of the i5's?
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, like 67% of the laptops at best buy are under $500
<jedijf> rmg51: you have an i7 right?
<rmg51> yep
<mikedep334> I have a quad-core core i5 in my desktop
<rmg51> 720m
<mikedep334> the 1st gen of them
<mikedep334> the i5-750
<mikedep334> I love it
<mikedep334> but the sandy bridge models are a large improvement for the dual core variants
<mikedep334> and the amount of performance they offer per mhz/core is huge
<mikedep334> also
<mutantturkey> so I should get one of the newer ones?
<mikedep334> i5's have "turboboost"
<mutantturkey> DUMB.
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, assuming it will run ArchLinux well, yes
<jedijf> mutantturkey: too nice hardware may conflict with the "Arch Way"....
<mutantturkey> jedijf: not suprisingly, I find that most of them use relatively poweful hardware
<mikedep334> when only 1 core is in use, it overclocks it
 * jedijf checks the credo
<mutantturkey> the Arch way, while nice in concept boils down to one this "It better just damned work, however I want it"
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: yeah, most stuff is written for multicore anyways in linux
<mikedep334> yeah
<mikedep334> also
<mikedep334> the dual-core core i5's always have "hyper-threading"
<mutantturkey> anyway my parents are getting me a laptop for college, so they said 800 bucks + anything i can add on, and that's my christmas and birthday.
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: hyperthreading. LOL
<mutantturkey> well actually, on my intel atom it's like a 20% performance boost when i use it
<mikedep334> mutantturkey, yup
<mikedep334> I compiled a kernel on my fraternity brother's netbook
<mikedep334> it was like 20% faster
<mikedep334> with make -j2
<mutantturkey> yeah exactly.
<mutantturkey> use -j4
<mutantturkey> why -j2?
<mutantturkey> or -j3
<mikedep334> his netbook only had 1 physical core
<mikedep334> -j2 offered about the same performance as -j3
<mutantturkey> oh.
<mikedep334> it was hard to tell
<mutantturkey> mine is a desktop 330
<mutantturkey> so i have dual + ht
<mutantturkey> i do -j3 so I have one core to browse+ music whatever.
<mikedep334> reportedly you should use 1 more job than logical cores you have
<mikedep334> some say to even use twice as many jobs
<mutantturkey> oh really?
<mutantturkey> I always heard, one less than.
<mikedep334> at least the number of cores you have
<mutantturkey> anyway, on an Atom, it's all a joke.
<jedijf> mutantturkey: where you going to college?
<mutantturkey> but, compile the kernel in a ramfs and that's a nice speedup
<mikedep334> an easy benchmark is the linux kernel with "allnoconfig"
<mutantturkey> jedijf: montco still for now, but I am getting a job at drexel working for a professor for a comp sci project all summer
<mutantturkey> montco again till the spring, then temple in the fall probably.
<mikedep334> that way it compiles a more reasonable amount of the kernel
<jedijf> mutantturkey: nice
<mutantturkey> mikedep334: I have an extensivly modified kernel
<mutantturkey> no autoload modules or anything,
<mutantturkey> autoload is dumb.
<mutantturkey> I mean, it's nice, except that It re-figures out what you have every time
<mutantturkey> they should cache it, then if you have some new hardware, you can manually load it.
<mutantturkey> the overhead is a few seconds  of wasted life
<mikedep334> yeah
<mutantturkey> anyway.
<mutantturkey> jedijf: yeah I am pretty psyched except ridiculously busy.
<jedijf> mutantturkey: welcome to adulthood
<jedijf> 'ish
<mutantturkey> so that's going to be 2 jobs, both with like 25+ hours a week, then going to school (summer semster) + music and stuff + girlfriend.
<mutantturkey> fml.
<jedijf> mutantturkey: i would use next weekend to go to kop best buy and microcenter just to get a feel for what hardware is out there...the builds, the kb's ...the 'feel' stuff , then research online
<mutantturkey> are there any aluminum cases for laptops? like mac's or anything
<mutantturkey_> dumb dunkin wifi....
<mutantturkey_> jedijf: yeah I just need to get a feel for it
<jedijf> mutantturkey_: one of my hangups with 'real' laptops is the touchpad landing area...i seem to prefer the netbook form factor of that layout
<jedijf> so, take your time...you end up living with it for a while
<mutantturkey_> I am not crazy about touch pads, I am oriented towards keyboard
<jedijf> i think that's why i love the old tp's...the eraserhead
<jedijf> no touchpads
<mutantturkey_> eraserheads <3
<jedijf> after all that...almost every dev I know is macbook'd up
<mutantturkey_> blech
<jedijf> just sayin'..you may want to throw 200 into it and get where you're gonna end up eventually anyway
<mutantturkey_> I Looked at it seriously
<mutantturkey_> I know, but I love linux
<mutantturkey_> how is dual booting on it?
<jedijf> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MacBook
<PennBot> Title: MacBook - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<mutantturkey_> also they are 1) not powerful 2) way to expensive for what you get 3) hipster
<mutantturkey_> I mean that looks legit
<mutantturkey_> the price is not justified.
<jedijf> microcenter has them..look and keep an open mind
<jedijf> it is uncanny how, like i said, everyone is suing them
<jedijf> s/suing/using
<mutantturkey_> I will take a look and such.
<jedijf> me and freud..linux forever
<mutantturkey_> I am a linux guy also, you know that.
<mutantturkey_> mac's hardware is nicely laid out, i wish other vendors would switch to similar styles
<jedijf> i think the variation in price is justified by the level of service available to you...
<mutantturkey_> do you think?
<jedijf> have to give the devil his due
<mutantturkey_> also for the fact that I am strongly interested in audio production
<mutantturkey_> how is the mac hardware though?
<jedijf> they go to those apple stores and always leave satisfied
<jedijf> we always say they're underpowered, but in the end, they perform
<jedijf> andrew: you around? your opinion would be appreciated
<mutantturkey_> I am also looking for a laptop that will last
<mutantturkey_> I do not get the impression with macs...
<mutantturkey_> I feel like they get dated very quickly
<jedijf> i just wanted to be fair....ultimately, all of your personal factors will be part of this decision, but you should give it a look, even if only for research
<mutantturkey_> right of course
<jedijf> yeah, the last dev i polled is a mac user too....it's 100%
<jedijf> 22:04 <@jedijf> erikh: you use a mac?
<jedijf> 22:10 < erikh> yessir
<mutantturkey_> haha
<jedijf> runy guy ^^^^
<jedijf> ruby
<jedijf> arch user too
<mutantturkey_> exactly
<mutantturkey_> I say 75% of arch users are devs, or mess around with coding.
<jedijf> i almost pulled the mac trigger(again) a couple of months ago
 * jedijf stares at iBook in the corner
<jedijf> hmm.....http://www.archlinuxppc.org/
<PennBot> Title: Arch Linux PPC (at www.archlinuxppc.org)
<jedijf> time to sleep....good luck searching...whatever you decide will be great; it'll be *new*
<mutantturkey_> goodnight.
<BeckySanderlin_x> \o/ <( Successful OS install )
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> how goes?
<rmg51> slowly
<rmg51> we don't have any hot water :-(
<rmg51> since yesterday :-/
<rmg51> cold showers aren't any fun
<JonathanD> oh dear.
<JonathanD> sure they are, when it's this hot
<rmg51> try it
<rmg51> it's not fun
<andrew> jedijf: I am now...
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * InHisName yawns too
<andrew> damnit, so did I
<ChinnoDog> hi BeckySanderlin_x
<BeckySanderlin_x> sec.. configuring new OS install
<BeckySanderlin_x> how are you ChinnoDog
<BeckySanderlin_x> jackson, are you trying peppermint too?
<jackson> i have
<BeckySanderlin_x> 2 or 1?
<jackson> one
<BeckySanderlin_x> oo0o0o
<BeckySanderlin_x> you should try Two
<BeckySanderlin_x> i just installed it
<jackson> ok :)
<BeckySanderlin_x> well, i had a liveUSB of it
<BeckySanderlin_x> but i cleaned out my HDD and installed it just now
<BeckySanderlin_x> quick, simple
<BeckySanderlin_x> clean
<BeckySanderlin_x> works from the jump
<BeckySanderlin_x> and now, its based off of Lubuntu 11.04
<BeckySanderlin_x> and im loving it
<jackson> ok
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin_x: I am good. Working. *sigh*
<BeckySanderlin_x> Work on!
<BeckySanderlin_x> get the paycheck
<ssweeny> work. pfft
<BeckySanderlin_x> hallo ssweeny
<BeckySanderlin_x> hows you today
<teddy-dbear> work is way overrated ;-)
<ssweeny> hi BeckySanderlin_x
<ssweeny> i's just peachy
<BeckySanderlin_x> good
<ssweeny> also working but it's really hard for me to complain
<BeckySanderlin_x> you guys on at work on the internet. Stop complaining
<BeckySanderlin_x> if i was at work on the internets i'd be all like 'weeeeeeeeeeeeee verrroooooooom'
<ssweeny> not just that
<ssweeny> i work on free software from my house
<ssweeny> also on the internet
<BeckySanderlin_x> so thats more weeee verroooom's
<ssweeny> have to temper the wee verrooms and actually get some work done
<BeckySanderlin_x> true..
<BeckySanderlin_x> very true
 * teddy-dbear has to actually leave the apartment :-/
<BeckySanderlin_x> bai
<ChinnoDog> I think it is funny that my phone downloads 110mb updates OTA when I still remember waiting 4 hours for an 11mb Warcraft 2 demo to download.
<BeckySanderlin_x> ?
<ssweeny> warcraft 2?
<ssweeny> your download has been going for like 15 years by now
<BeckySanderlin_x> why would w2 be 4hrs?
<BeckySanderlin_x> what kind of internets do you have?
<ssweeny> i think he means when wc2 was out
<ssweeny> in 90s
<BeckySanderlin_x> ahh
<BeckySanderlin_x> back in 56k days i guess
<BeckySanderlin_x> Baud!
<BeckySanderlin_x> anyways.. back to beating  WINE into submission to make it do my bidding(s).
<Sadin> im installing ruby on my Desktop :D
<BeckySanderlin_x> Minecraft surpasses 2.5 million in sales, still in beta ( http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/13/minecraft-surpasses-2-5-million-in-sales-still-in-beta/ )
<PennBot> Title: Minecraft surpasses 2.5 million in sales, still in beta | Joystiq (at www.joystiq.com)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-14
<ChinnoDog> Is there any way to watch Netflix streaming video without a virtual machine running Windows?
<BeckySanderlin_x> I dont netflix. so i cant help you
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog, sadly I doubt moonlight can work on the netflix website
<mikedep334> maybe if boxee found a way in their linux distro
<mikedep334> you could replicate it
<mikedep334> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/faq.aspx
<PennBot> Title: Moonlight - Frequently Asked Questions (at www.go-mono.com)
<BeckySanderlin_x> ChinnoDog, what type of movies do you netflix?
<mikedep334> hmm, moonlight can't do it because it doesn't support DRM
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin_x: all sorts. The library is pretty big. When my xbox was set up I watched movies on it frequently
<ChinnoDog> mikedep334: So, VM only? :-(
<BeckySanderlin_x> hmm
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog, maybe boxee box's variant of ubuntu has something
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: I'm just waiting for Chrome to support netflix
<pleia2> (there are rumors of a netflix version for html5 in chrome)
<ChinnoDog> I saw the rumor but I want to watch TV now, not in the unforseen future
<ChinnoDog> Ok, forgive my ignorance.. what exactly is boxee?
<pleia2> I watch netflix on my phone
<pleia2> and my tv
<pleia2> both of which run linux kernels, which makes me kind of sad that it doesn't work on my desktop :)
<ChinnoDog> Where do you get the streaming Netflix app?
<ChinnoDog> (for your phone)
<pleia2> android store
<pleia2> market
<pleia2> whatever it is
<pleia2> just searched for netflix
<ChinnoDog> I searched for "netflix" but there aren't any official apps, and the rest look like queue managers
<pleia2> came out last month
<pleia2> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.netflix.mediaclient&hl=en
<pleia2> what version of android does your phone run?
<ChinnoDog> Not compatible with my phone :0
<pleia2> aw
<ChinnoDog> It runs 2.3 now
<ChinnoDog> Anyway, back to watching it on my Ubuntu desktop... Boxee? What is it?
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: boxee?
<PennBot> Wish I knew!
<pleia2> http://www.boxee.tv/
<PennBot> Title: Boxee - Watch Movies, TV Shows and clips from the Internet on your TV. (at www.boxee.tv)
<pleia2> it's a device
<pleia2> you can buy them, or make them with hardware you buy
<ChinnoDog> I'm reading that. But, there is also a pic of a phone with the boxee logo on it
<ChinnoDog> I could build an ultra low footprint Windows VM for watching Netflix but that seems silly
<ChinnoDog> oh. Well, my monitor has a VGA cable on it. I could just be lazy and plug the VGA cable into my laptop and play movies from there
<ChinnoDog> lazy++
<ChinnoDog> That will be good for now.
<ChinnoDog> need food
 * ChinnoDog ponders options
<teddy-dbear> v/me has chocolate :-[
<teddy-dbear> opps
 * teddy-dbear has chocolate :-[
<teddy-dbear> that's better
<ChinnoDog> I have that too but it isn't dinner
<teddy-dbear> it is for me! :-D
<InHisName> Not dinner time anymore
<rmg51> almost breakfast time
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Now, its breakfast time, JonathanD has said Morning.
<JonathanD> :)
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> breakfast time
<JonathanD> morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> JonathanD: I need to catch a 7:37 AM train tomorrow morning :(
<waltman> Amazingly, according to Septa's schedule, they actually run trains at that hour!
<jthan> Morning everyone
<JonathanD> waltman: heh :)
<waltman> JonathanD: I mean, who knew?
<InHisName> Breakfast DONE ! and it is still such a fine morning, been outside yet to yenjoy?
<n2diy> I prefer to get my hard drives curbside, the're free.
<andrew> wootoff
<n2diy> Looks interesting, thanks.
<JonathanD> I should get that TV. WOuld make an ok monitor :)
<n2diy> I haven't hooked up a computer to a TV since my Commodore 64 days, what would you need to use that TV as a monitor?
<JonathanD> n2diy: why not?
<JonathanD> LCD TVs make perfectly acceptable monitors.
<InHisName> Hmmmm, 60" monitor !
<andrew> 108" or bust
<n2diy> JonathanD, because I haven't owned a TV since 2001. What would you need to hook up a TV to a computer now a days?
<JonathanD> n2diy: they aren't just TVs anymore.
<JonathanD> It's not like the old days, where you did some sort of conversion to RCA or Svid
<JonathanD> n2diy: The connection is over VGA. It's a "real monitor"
<n2diy> JonathanD, so, the TV would have an VGA connector on it, or SVGA?
<JonathanD> 15 pin SVGA.
<JonathanD> You can then use it at it's native resolution (or any other supported res) as a normal monitor.
<n2diy> JonathanD, Is that a D connector, or the round, yellow PS2 style connector?
<JonathanD> n2diy: thats the blue D connector.
<JonathanD> same as any monitor.
<JonathanD> The other you are thinking of is svideo, which is much lower quality output.
<n2diy> JonathanD, This is a cool, I'll have to look into it, I'm setting up a computer for my landlord, and he has bad eyesight, so I'm sure he'd rather use is TV than any monitor.
<n2diy> is/his
<JonathanD> if the TV is suitable, it may work for you.
<rhpot1991> pleia2: thanks for the help the other day
<pleia2> sure thing
<waltman> pleia2: Did you see that the Philadelphia Zoo has BABY VAMPIRE BATS?
<waltman> http://www.zooborns.com/zooborns/2011/06/i-vant-them-baby-vampire-bats.html
<PennBot> Title: I Vant Them! Baby Vampire Bats! - ZooBorns (at www.zooborns.com)
<pleia2> I did!
<pleia2> so cute :)
<waltman> tiny little fangs!
<pleia2> for drinking blood!
<pleia2> (and momma bat milk)
<waltman> It's been too long since I've been to the zoo :(
<waltman> This time of year I see the Zoo Balloon every morning on my way in on the train
<pleia2> it's a good zoo, they put in a new big cats exhibit a few years ago that's quite nice
<pleia2> no more elephants though :(
<waltman> :(
<pleia2> sf zoo doesn't have elephants anymore either, have to go to oakland for them
<pleia2> turns out they don't do very well in small enclosures, so zoos which are keeping their elephants have had to invest a lot in upgrading their homes
<waltman> Wow, not only two baseball teams, but two zoos, too?
<pleia2> yeah!
<pleia2> I haven't been to the oakland zoo yet
<pleia2> but I am going to an A's game tomorrow evening :)
<waltman> Yay!
<waltman> (even if it is just the Royals...)
<pleia2> the best A's game I went to was when they were playing the mariners :)
<pleia2> before Ken Griffey, Jr retired!
<BeckySanderlin_x> http://www.wikipedia.com
<PennBot> Title: Wikipedia (at www.wikipedia.com)
<ChinnoDog> Uh, yes, I like that site
<ssweeny> that may be the best of sites. but when linking there i like to be a bit more specific
<BeckySanderlin_x> im setting up my SSB's
<BeckySanderlin_x> im loving this new OS
<waltman> SSB's?
<BeckySanderlin_x> Site Specific Browsers
<waltman> what are those?
<BeckySanderlin_x> umm. sec waltman
<andrew> is that like IE6 for work stuff and chrome for everything else?
<BeckySanderlin_x> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Site-specific_browser
<PennBot> Title: Site-specific browser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ChinnoDog> hi lamlex
<JonathanD> Meh.
<andrew> meh?
<PennBot> hmm... meh is very kind, andrew
<JonathanD> andrew: Meh @ trying to find a driver for this thing.
<JonathanD> You should see the adapter.
<Sadin> Hey guys i made a wallpaper for my ubuntu laptop check it out :) http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/#/d3itphw
<PennBot> Title: ZachSnyder on deviantART (at zachsnyder.deviantart.com)
<BeckySanderlin_x> ok
<BeckySanderlin_x> gj
 * ChinnoDog slaps IdleOne around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-15
<BeckySanderlin_x> ChinnoDog, you awake?
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin_x: yup :-)
<BeckySanderlin_x> umm
<BeckySanderlin_x> im roaming the interwebs for bitlbee
<BeckySanderlin_x> and came across a website
<BeckySanderlin_x> w/ your name, is that yours?
<ChinnoDog> Are you asking me if chinnodog.com is mine? haha
<BeckySanderlin_x> yes, it is yours?
<pleia2> there are vast herds of roaming ChinnoDogs
<BeckySanderlin_x> <3 pleia2
<BeckySanderlin_x> shh
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<ChinnoDog> of course it is mine.
<BeckySanderlin_x> cool.
<ChinnoDog> I completely forgot I posted those bitlbee instructions
<BeckySanderlin_x> being that i am on my old computer again, i need to conserve space. bitlbee seems to be what im looking for. A client (not a web app) that is small and works in a program i always have up, irc. is this correct?
<pleia2> strictly speaking I'd call it a service more than a client
<BeckySanderlin_x> yes
<BeckySanderlin_x> a service
<pleia2> but yeah, instead of connecting to irc.freenode.net you just connect to your local machine for the bitlbee service
<ChinnoDog> It does both, but I don't think Empathy or Pidgin takes up much space. It is generally a matter of preference
<BeckySanderlin_x> yah well im in love w/ pidgin
<BeckySanderlin_x> but i want to try new things on this new OS install
 * pleia2 had stopped using IM at all for years until she found bitlbee
<BeckySanderlin_x> so my question is have you tried using it in natty?
<BeckySanderlin_x> or you pleia2 ?
<ChinnoDog> No I have not. I use Empathy. :-)
<BeckySanderlin_x> pleia2, have you tried using it in natty?
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 had bitlbee instructions long before I did. That blog post was specifically about getting it set up in Ubuntu as fast as possible.
<pleia2> not in natty, it runs on my debian server
<BeckySanderlin_x> oh
<BeckySanderlin_x> ok.
<BeckySanderlin_x> see, im on Peppermint2, and I want to try it, so i d/l'd it and i cant find it
<ChinnoDog> It probably still applies. I don't see anything in it that would have changed.
<BeckySanderlin_x> so that why i was on google and came across your website ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> "find" it?
<pleia2> BeckySanderlin_x: you should just be able to connect to "localhost" as a server in your irc client
<BeckySanderlin_x> no, i installed it, but its not working
 * ChinnoDog is surprised when anyone comes across his web site
<pleia2> if it installed properly, it'll connect you to your bitlbee srever
<BeckySanderlin_x> thats my problem. i dont know if it is installed properly on this OS
<pleia2> give it a try :)
<BeckySanderlin_x> i have hun
<BeckySanderlin_x> i went to synaptic and installed the base and common files
<pleia2> connecting to localhost?
<ChinnoDog> ps ax | grep 'bitlbee'
<ChinnoDog> is it running?
<BeckySanderlin_x> isssss.. this it?
<BeckySanderlin_x>  8255 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/bitlbee -p 6667 -P /var/run/bitlbee.pid -F
<ChinnoDog> yes that
<pleia2> right, so in your irc client just connect to "localhost" for the server
<pleia2> rather than irc.freenode.net or whatever
<BeckySanderlin_x> WOW
<pleia2> :)
<BeckySanderlin_x> +1 internets for pleia2 & ChinnoDog
<BeckySanderlin_x> ty ty
<pleia2> disclosure time, bitlbee was the first open source project I contributed to (I wrote one of the original quickstart guides) and I've met the project founder a couple of times
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/062009/nyc_wilmerpleia2.jpg <-- from when we were in new york city!
<pleia2> I'm supposed to write an updated quickstart guide, but my todo list is kind of massive
<BeckySanderlin_x> something said .. in my head.. is pleia2 talking about princessleia
<BeckySanderlin_x> that was the first site i went to
<pleia2> yeah, princessleia.com is mine
<pleia2> and I love bitlbee :D
<BeckySanderlin_x> nice. i found both your site, *bookmarks*
<BeckySanderlin_x> Wait.. i just put 2 and 2 together
<ChinnoDog> my disclosure is that I learned everything I know from pleia2
<BeckySanderlin_x> princessleia2
<pleia2> hehe
<BeckySanderlin_x> wow.. how
<BeckySanderlin_x> did i miss that
<pleia2> a lot of people do
<BeckySanderlin_x> ChinnoDog, you dont update that blog much do you?
<ChinnoDog> no. :-(
<ChinnoDog> Gotta work on that eventually
<BeckySanderlin_x> ok
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin_x: finding my post on google is inspiring though
<BeckySanderlin_x> i found both you and pleia2's sites that way.
<pleia2> :)
<BeckySanderlin_x> im registering now
<BeckySanderlin_x> ok. say i want to change the registed password. is there anyway to do that?
<BeckySanderlin_x> hmm i think i found it. set password <newpass> ?
 * IdleOne slaps ChinnoDog with a tuna
<BeckySanderlin_x> hungry...
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<ChinnoDog> How do I monitor network i/o by process?
<ChinnoDog> ok, I found a whole page of tools to do this, but what is built into Ubuntu and is easy?
<IdleOne> iotop - simple top-like I/O monitor
<ChinnoDog> I thought that only shows disk i/o
<IdleOne> no clue. I did an apt search
<IdleOne> maybe try #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu
<IdleOne> also, y u slap me wif fish in the morning?
<IdleOne> you know that stings
<ChinnoDog> IdleOne: it seemed like a good idea at the time
<IdleOne> hehe
<ChinnoDog> iftop... of course
<ChinnoDog> doesn't seem to show processes attached to bandwidth though
<BeckySanderlin_x> \o/ <( has successfully added the first protocol: facebook )
<BeckySanderlin_x> this is taking way longer than i thought...
<ChinnoDog> That is irony for you. The simplest tool takes the longest to configure.
<BeckySanderlin_x> yes.
<BeckySanderlin_x> well. im reading up all over the web for infos, and backgrounds
<BeckySanderlin_x> the problem is, theres alot of old documentation..
<BeckySanderlin_x> i want new documentation dealing w/ facebook and twitter
<BeckySanderlin_x> then i want to those two to be in their own separate channels and have the contacts for both in there.
<BeckySanderlin_x> i did facebook already, but two things happened.
<BeckySanderlin_x> 1. the contacts are labled as numbers, their url numbers.. that is going to be a hassle knowing whos who
<BeckySanderlin_x> 2. the contacts are in both control channels, not ONLY in the Facebook channel
<ChinnoDog> I used bitlbee before it had fb support
<ChinnoDog> idk how to fix that
<Sadin> hey all whats everyone up too?
<BeckySanderlin_x> nada
<BeckySanderlin_x> actaully. im trying to configure bitlbee.
<Sadin> Ah cool :O im working on my new webportfolio skin
<JonathanD> morning.
<JonathanD> slept in today.
<rmg51> morning sleepyhead :-D
<JonathanD> heh :)
<rmg51> you got here just in time for me to leave for work
<waltman> *YAWN*
<BeckySanderlin_x> *yawn*
<BeckySanderlin_x> stop that..
<JonathanD> rmg51: figues.
<andrew> *yawn*
<teddy-dbear> *yawn*
<waltman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pipthepony/5833622978
 * InHisName yawns too
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu cola | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<mikedep334> waltman, wow
<mikedep334> http://www.funatiq.com/images/linux-detergent.jpg
<mikedep334> oh, and it gets better
<mikedep334> http://samanathon.com/images/linux-detergent.jpg
<waltman> Please tell me those have been 'shopped
<andrew> nope
<andrew> waltman: image search it, you'll find tons of it
<InHisName> Looks like Walmart in a foreign country.  Maybe that country has looser name control (trademark protections)
<InHisName> The one looks like tongue-in-cheek naming.   Micro & Soft makes product called "Linux".
<waltman> It looks like German
<n2diy> I've been playing with Remote Desktop Viewer, and it appears I have Vinagre installed by default as the client, and no server installed? Is there a preference as to what server should be used? I'm running Xubuntu 10.10.
<jedijf> n2diy: i use x11vnc
<jedijf> n2diy: but vino-server is the vinagre counterpart and there too
<InHisName> I use Remote Desktop Viewer when someone says: connect to my windows box, I've setup Remote Desktop etc.
<jedijf> n2diy: the vino-server should be installed...try vino-preferences fromcli andsee whatyou get
<InHisName> Works for me. I must have it installed.
<InHisName> Hmmm, I wonder if windows desktop can see that one?   I'll start a VM and see.
<InHisName> Yea, it recognized the RDP packets.   Boo, Unity wont run in RDP window.   Glipper bug failure.
<InHisName> Oh, one other thing from previous attempts.   I log in as myself, BUT it starts a NEW session, not join the existing open session I already have.
<InHisName> jedijf  & n2diy   Just what am I connecting to when I run Remote Desktop from Windows and connect to Ubuntu box ?   is it Vinagre ?  Seems more like client not service.
<BeckySanderlin_x> Question: Does anyone know a fix for Chromium "save as" crash bug? I cant seem to save a webpage or image
<n2diy> I installed vino from synaptic, but vino, and vino-prefrences both return command not found?
<teddy-dbear> BeckySanderlin_x: Firefox ;-)
<BeckySanderlin_x> teddy-dbear, not a option at this time
<teddy-dbear> k
<jedijf> InHisName: if you are connecting, it is to vino. see: aptitude show vino
<InHisName> From terminal, get lots of Depends:      and this:  Suggests: vinagre, gnome-user-guide | gnome2-user-guide (>= 2.8.1)   useful when I find it.
<jedijf> InHisName: that the list of what else it depends on...you probably have it covered since it's installed
<jedijf> the suggests are ....suggestions
<andrew> anyone else watching the Lunar Eclipse? http://www.youtube.com/google
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - Googles Channel (at www.youtube.com)
<ChinnoDog> When? Tonight?
<andrew> right now
<andrew> actually, i think we are past the total part, but not by much
 * pleia2 been watching all day
<pleia2> but on eclipse.slooh.com
<BeckySanderlin_x> awwww.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-16
<mikedep334> installing the new AMD 11.6 driver
<mikedep334> whoops, wrong channel/network
<rmg51> JonathanD: what are you up to?
<JonathanD> Wasn't me
<JonathanD> this time.
<rmg51> a likely story
<andrew> apprently some people can't take a loss: http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/livenow?id=8193381
<PennBot> Title: LIVE VIDEO: (at abclocal.go.com)
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> early today
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<JonathanD> yes
<rmg51> now OI can go on with my regular morning routine and not have to keep an eye on chat :-[
<JonathanD> indeed :P
<InHisName> @later tell SamuraiAlba 6/16 80% off BACON shirt !  http://tinyurl.com/3s29d8v
<PennBot> InHisName: The operation succeeded.
<waltman> Morning, ubuntonians
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-17
<jthan> POW
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy :)
<JonathanD> back to work then? :p
<rmg51> not yet
<rmg51> waiting for Windows to reboot :-/
<rmg51> that just messed things up
 * waltman yawns
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<SamuraiAlba> Bacon, the candy of the meat world
<JonathanD> Bacon, the candy of the world.
<JonathanD> There is no problem which cannot be solved by a suitable application of bacon.
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<teddy-dbear> chocolate for me :-D
<JonathanD> Camping in a week.
<JonathanD> BUY ONE LOG GET ONE FREE!
<waltman> THEY'RE BIG THEY'RE HEAVY THEY'RE WOOD
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-18
<Sadin> anyone here familiar with heroku?
<InHisName> Haiku is an OS but probably not that
<InHisName> Good morning
<JonathanD> Monring.
<InHisName> Monring to you 2, JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy.
<rmg51> morning
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> I hope you brought enough for the whole class
<teddy-dbear> morning everyone
<SamuraiAlba> mornin
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<teddy-dbear> hi ChinnoDog
<InHisName> Afternoon all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-19
<ChinnoDog> I'm about to throw some money at making my google calendar, tasks, and contacts sync with Outlook. Anyone have another way to do this before I pull the trigger?
<ChinnoDog> Never mind. I'll just do it. $20 isn't a bad price to make my time management work
<ChinnoDog> ugh. I can't run it because I run Server 08? wtf. windows--
<ChinnoDog> It might be time to reinstall windows. I hate this process...
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<InHisName> Goooood Mooorrrrrning !!
<waltman> Morning
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<andrew> morning
<rmg51> morning?
<PennBot> Somebody said morning is 3 hours ago, rmg51
<rmg51> that's about right
<pleia2> morning, andrew!
<InHisName> In unity how to accesses shared files on network ?
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: did you see the Bacon t-shirt a few days ago ?
<mikedep333> InHisName, open up nautilus and you should see the network to browse
<mikedep333> I only use SMB (samba / windows file sharing) for network shared files
<mikedep333> I think the "connect to server" feature may be gone
<mikedep333> where you would manually specify the server's hostname/IP
<mikedep333> oh, nm
<mikedep333> "connect to server" is under nautilus's file menu
<mikedep333> so, I was at wal-mart in King of Prussia
<mikedep333> there was one left
<mikedep333> for $250, there was a desktop with a dual-core celeron, 2GB RAM & an 18.5" LCD
<mikedep333> there were also athlon II x2 systems with roughly similar specs but no monitor for $250
<mikedep333> both of those were emachines
<mikedep333> and there were similar HP systems for $300 (no monitor)
<mikedep333> although it's not too amazing to find a decent tower for $300
<InHisName> Ok, so I went to the other machine and pushed file to ubuntu to get it there.
<InHisName> Ugghhh  I have to type in each server each time to access one now ?     Used to identify all within the workgroup and show all machines available to pick from.
<mikedep333> InHisName, browse the "Network"
<mikedep333> it should be under "Places"
<InHisName> where to find "the network" and or "places" ?    Not anywhere I look.
<InHisName> nautalis = home folder of UNITY    both missing "network" & "places"
<InHisName> I have one partition that is showing a green circle with LV in center of it.   Does it mean something other than Logical volume ? Or is that it ?
<mikedep333> InHisName, the side pane should have "Places"
<mikedep333> if you have to, enable the side pane through "view" > "side pane"
<mikedep333> also, you can do "go" > "Network"
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-11
<MobileTurkey> on the road again...
<andrew> Well... for me, $local_sports_team is up in Wilkes-Barre moments away from winning against the home team
<andrew> And they just won, 243-136
<InHisName> What sport scores 243 in a game ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: golf, if you're really bad at it.
<InHisName> I suppose so, 36 holes ?
<InHisName> Wait...wait.   Golf does TEAMS???
<waltman> bowling?
<waltman> cricket?
<andrew> sorry for being afk
<andrew> No one got it right
<andrew> Roller Derby
<rmg51> Morning
<Irishmanluke> lol who would have guessed roller derby
<JonathanD> Hi.
<Irishmanluke> morning JonathanD
<Irishmanluke> what are you up to? work?
<JonathanD> Not yet.
<Irishmanluke> getting ready?
<JonathanD> Nope.
<JonathanD> I don't really start getting ready for work until about 7:45
<InHisName> andrew: so what 'moves' contributed to much of the 243 points of the score ?    Like in football there's touchdowns 6, extra points 1, touchbacks 2, and ?? .    So a football game score is mostly TDs and a bit fewer ExP, and hardly ever TBs.
<InHisName> JonathanD: if you're not getting ready and NOT typing here, what ARE you doing ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: wandering around the internet.
<InHisName> Oh, My, what a dangerous place to wander around in with no goals.  What evil lurking around some router might cause you untold suffering.
<MutantTurkey> whew I am tired
<MutantTurkey> vacations aren't really relaxing
<JonathanD> No
<MutantTurkey> sigh
<MutantTurkey> now I am tired sore and grumpy
<rmg51> how can we tell the differebce
<rmg51> wrong key again
<rmg51> how cab we tell the difference from your usual self?
<MutantTurkey> not really too different
<rmg51> I have to stop typing now
<rmg51> I can't see the keyboard very well
<waltman> MutantTurkey: so you're not at Drexel this week?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I am
<MutantTurkey> why?
<waltman> I was thinking the only way I'd ever see you again would be on the side of the road in your hamburger exoskeleton :)
<MutantTurkey> are you around this week?
<waltman> yep
<waltman> mostly
<MutantTurkey> and what's happening now that you've been in-doctor-inated..
<MutantTurkey> LOL
<waltman> Today is paperwork day, which is being delayed by the big faculty meeting going on in 153.
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> I will avoid aforementioned meeting
<LordOfTime> P A P E R W O R K    I S    E V I L
<LordOfTime> :p
<MutantTurkey> waltman: instead we can play chess
<MutantTurkey> sigh my old girlfriends insane boyfriend blocked me on her facebook account... just because she was chatting me up about where i was going to college... talk about insane
<andrew> InHisName: This should explain it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2W2b1WBmm4
<InHisName> Oh, its a flat track.  I remember pictures from 50's & 60's were banked tracks.   At least easier to find place to compete when only needing a flat place to race.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to alL!
<JonathanD> Howdy SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> Straightened out the Blackwood campus :)
<SamuraiAlba> Financial aid restored to Cumberland, AND I got my loan approved again :)
<SamuraiAlba> $9500
<SamuraiAlba> Times for car vroom?!
<InHisName> Great ! SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> thankies :)
<qkall> hiya folks i'm having issues with zram-enabler
<qkall> i was trying to upgrade it but it just hangs
<qkall> 12.04 ubuntu
<qkall> i've tried to remove but it complains that it needs to be reinstalled
<qkall> but when ever i tried
<qkall> it just hangs and doesn't do anything :/
<qkall> and it isn't a matter of patients... i've let it sit for like an hour
<qkall> i even went to install the .deb
<qkall> but alas....
<qkall> tried dpkg -i  from command line as well.
<qkall> hmm... actually i might of stumbled on a fix... let's see if it works (have to reboot -_-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-12
<sadin> sigh i must admit im impressed.
<InHisName> impressed with what ?   a dozen name changes ?
<sadin> InHisName how fast GNOME3 works on F17 its implemented very well
<InHisName> F17?
<InHisName> Is that an Air Force Jet ?
<sadin> Fedora17 InHisNAme
<InHisName> ok
<InHisName> So you falling in love with Fedora, now?
<sadin> InHisName ive been a fedora contributor for the past year almost two lol
<sadin> im with the design team and i help xfce
<sadin> :P
<InHisName> Glad you like their usage of Gnome3
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<InHisName> Good morning u 2
<sadin> morning
<JonathanD> NASA is having a bake sale this weekend.
<SamuraiAlba> ooooh
<SamuraiAlba> cookies! :)
<SamuraiAlba> BACON COOKIES!
<waltman> morning.
<InHisName> JonathanD: is that National Aeronautics and Space Administration   -- "having a bake sale" ?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<TheLordOfTime> morning everyone]
<TheLordOfTime> how goes the world
<InHisName> So is it in Tx, Fl, or DC ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-13
<InHisName> my utube.com player in firefox plays people BLUE.   The strip of little ones on right are normal skin color.  I 've tried settings but no color fixing that I can find.
<InHisName> I rebooted, still blue.
<InHisName> how to 'roll back' flash player from 11.2 to 11.1 ?
<InHisName> never mind:  sudo echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg  <--- this fixed it.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hello rmg51
<InHisName> Howdy Doody, guys
<rmg51> yo
<waltman> morning.
<InHisName> Well gentlemen, all the regulars are here and completed their good mornings.  Time to begin our non-meeting. NO typing and complete silence!   Ready, set, go!
<JonathanD> Yes.
<waltman> No.
<rmg51> whatever
<InHisName> meeting adjourned, Randy left.   Resume your regularly scheduled babbling.
 * JonathanD babbles
<rmg51> I left?
<rmg51> I thought I was here
<InHisName> New topic:   my UPS is making cricket chirping sounds.  Not the usual signals it can make.  Not sure if it's a signal thru the speaker or component behaving badly.   Seems to chirp-chirp-chirp for 30-100 seconds. Then nothing for hours or days even.  No real specific - time of day, duration, or quiet duration.  Anyone have clues ?
<MutantTurkey> howdy all
<InHisName> howdy MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> how are you?
<InHisName> I - am - fine !
<InHisName> and - you ?
<MutantTurkey> o - k
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<ChinnoDog> bacon.
<SamuraiAlba> nachos
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-14
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: welp borked my phone
<MutantTurkey> fixed it woohoo
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> bye-bye
<InHisName> Hi
<rmg51> Ih
<TheLordOfTime> Greetings
 * JonathanD in one of the fancy new septas
<InHisName> bus or train ?
<InHisName> What's fancy about it?
<JonathanD> train
<JonathanD> it is shiny an talks
<JonathanD> called silverliner or something
<waltman> JonathanD: I was on one this morning, too.
<JonathanD> fancy
<ARGV_TURK> jedijf: ahhh I fixed my phone and now I am living in paradise
<ARGV_TURK> my phone is only like 5000 times faster
<ARGV_TURK> it's like a i got a new phone.
<argv_turk> seriously awesome
<InHisName> so, you could only type in on digit every 5 minutes or so ?   Now can type as fast as your fingers can go ?
<argv_turk> InHisName: basically it was that slow
<MutantTurkey> bleck the webchat stinks
<InHisName> That's what you get eating a meatball sub with lotsa sauce, spilling all down the cracks in the webchat three days ago. Phew!
<MutantTurkey> err
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<JonathanD> waltman: my shiny silverliner 5 broke
<waltman> I heard lots of shiny silverliner 5s were broke
<JonathanD> It turned off while in motion.
<JonathanD> and then we sat there for a while.
<waltman> JonathanD: they were having some serious electrical issues
<JonathanD> So I saw
<JonathanD> someone said there were sparks
<JonathanD> then they were walking around the train looking at it.
<pleia2> we had a fire!
<pleia2> tunnel between sf and oakland was closed most of the day
<waltman> pleia2: yow!
<JonathanD> eek.
<pleia2> wasn't on the train though, was near the tracks in west oakland :)
<pleia2> http://sfist.com/2012/06/14/fire_at_west_oakland_bart_halts_ser.php
<JonathanD> Ours just shut down.
<JonathanD> Then a guy mumbles over the PA "we're experiencing some sort of difficulty"
<pleia2> hehe
<JonathanD> Really?
<JonathanD> I never would have guessed.
<waltman> JonathanD: are you still stuck on the train?
<JonathanD> no.
<JonathanD> Home now
<JonathanD> at my parents, actually.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-15
<waltman> sshing from the iphone is a lot more practical on the 4s
<waltman> my train got as far as overbrook and stopped.
<waltman> bored
<waltman> I knew i should have taken the el/nhsl instead of the trai…we're moving!
<JonathanD> waltman: regional?
<waltman> yeah
<JonathanD> new one? :P
<waltman> old
<JonathanD> Oh.
<waltman> yay, finally home!
<waltman> so irssi is actually usable on the train. the font's tiny but readable.
<MutantTurkey> unions suck
<MutantTurkey> but makefiles are worse.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning
<JonathanD> Oh
<JonathanD> I forgot to say Morning.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> 'bout time
 * waltman is already up and about to head out to the train!
 * waltman is possibly even awake!
<JonathanD> hah
<InHisName> Ok, so I'm later, Good Morning
<JonathanD> Hi InHisName
<InHisName> be sure to take along some reading material with you to your shiny new train ride.
<InHisName> just in case.......
<JonathanD> yes.
<waltman> It was weird commuting at that hour. So many suits on the train.
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> try that every day
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<JonathanD> waltman: you see the cposc announce.
<jedijf> he's still wearing a dress and a funny hat probably
<jedijf> and people /are/ taking pictures
<waltman> JonathanD: what cposc announce?
<waltman> I've been mostly offline since 8 am
<JonathanD> waltman: they announced a date.
<JonathanD> etc
<waltman> I'll check it out.
<JonathanD> waltman: october 27th
<waltman> I see.
<argv_turk> quick programming question....
<JonathanD> argv_turk: you missed a ;
<argv_turk> I want to efficiently set a verbose flag
<JonathanD> nevermind :P
<JonathanD> thats usually a pretty surefire answer, too, darnit
<argv_turk> wouldn't the best way to do that is just write the output to a stream?
<argv_turk> then redirect that stream to cout if verbose flag is set?
<argv_turk> my C++ skills are weak
<TheLordOfTime> so're mine :P
<TheLordOfTime> but i bet my ubuntufu is better
<InHisName> JonathanD: the aug 11 item, does it need advance registration?
<JonathanD> InHisName: you should register.
<JonathanD> We'll take at the door regs if we still have space.
<InHisName> So they might have a 'sellout' crowd.  Advance could be helpful.
<JonathanD> Yes.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-16
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<InHisName> good morning, so I'm not first even this early.    Off to a nap.
<JonathanD> hah.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> yo
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hi SamuraiAlba
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<waltman> First official day of vacation and I'm up at 6 am :(
<waltman> Oh look, it's PACS day
<SamuraiAlba> And I has no rides
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<InHisName> no funny, everyone else could have met you too.
<SamuraiAlba> I has monies tho
<InHisName> monies is nice except when trying to go sideways near a big city.   [public transport doesn't go sideways in burbs]
<SamuraiAlba> yeah
<SamuraiAlba> dangit
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone wanna make some money and pick me up?
<waltman> Sorry, I'm not going
<jedijf> waltman: you should do a PERl SIG at PACS
<jedijf> L
<waltman> I looked at the schedule today and there's not really anything that interests me. Aside from jedijf's, of course. :)
<jedijf> waltman: mine sucks
<rmg51> yeah, what did you do in the last month?
<rmg51> done
<jedijf> lol yep
<jedijf> stretch it for an hour
<jedijf> no one does anything
<rmg51> including jedijf ;-)
<jedijf> aaron wants to do gentoo
<jedijf> i think i'm going to do a distro a month next year
<jedijf> no more introductions -
<jedijf> except maybe new folk
<SamuraiAlba> I need to find a ride.
<SamuraiAlba> Is carjacking still illegal?
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: this is not the event to risk a felony on, i would save that for FOSSCON
<SamuraiAlba> okies
<SamuraiAlba> My grandmother is demanding _I_ Buy angry birds in space for my uncle's kids...
<SamuraiAlba> I'm abotu to carjack her weheelchair
<SamuraiAlba> *about to
<SamuraiAlba> FFS......  It's not even 8 am and yelling...
<SamuraiAlba> I already have it under Android 4.0 on my lappy anyway..
<SamuraiAlba> I need taco bell
<rmg51> PACS time
<teddy-dbear> Morning
<teddy-dbear> I is here
<SamuraiAlba> hihi!
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going, Waltman?
<waltman> Fine, thanks. Not doing too much today. You?
<InHisName> a fine gentoo build [at least up thru one kernel build]  was a great demo, all done now
<InHisName> I want to edit path in icon that I find in Unity's search bar.  I can't Right-Click from found search items.
<InHisName> I want to edit the pathname that is in the icon.
<rmg51> why?
<InHisName> cause I installed a newer gns3 and it has different path.
<rmg51> you just may have to remove the one that is already there then add a new one
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-17
<InHisName> I listed my Desktop dir.   Icons named   abc.Desktop        I did sudo find / -name gns3.desktop and found it.
<InHisName> I fixed it up. It calls up the new version, now.
<InHisName> Which is better at this time,  Good late night or Good Morning ?
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> hi
<InHisName> Good later Morning
 * waltman *YAWNS*
 * InHisName runs off to *b'fast*
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/v6goc/reddit_we_all_derp_at_the_wrong_time_what_is_your/
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: you have a son ?  and you're not with him, today?
<InHisName> Or maybe you were, but that is a crummy foot to depart from him.
<InHisName> At least the bacon was good.
<SamuraiAlba> I was just joking, and then I apologized
<SamuraiAlba> then tripped
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<SamuraiAlba> He's here now :)
<SamuraiAlba> He's 13, 6'1" and 195lb
 * TheLordOfTime requires bacon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-10
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning for 4th time
<JonathanD> hi InHisName
<InHisName> Hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning!
<JonathanD> :)
<InHisName> JonathanD:  My HP TouchPad has two apps  (fossdem and foss???)  They don't do that much but provide schedules of upcoming events.  I assume they will graduate newer versions that will someday include live access to meetings in real time plus more.  I have't checked my IPAD but they probably have one of those too.
<InHisName> One was Europeon developers and other was Belgian location
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<teddy-dbear> is everyone staying dry?
<JonathanD> So far.
<JonathanD> I'm sitting on the porch.
<teddy-dbear> good morning to stay home
 * jedijf is still damp
<waltman> I somehow managed to avoid the rain on my commute
 * InHisName never left home - still dry
<ChinnoDog> I commuted a few feet to my desk at home. It didn't rain on the way.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: if you ever get rain on that route, you've got a major roof repair problem.  Or major plumbing repair.
<JonathanD> or a guy with a garden hose and an open window.
<InHisName> the lawyers and lawsuits probably would cost more than the above.
<MutantTurkey> it wasn't raining when I came in.
<MutantTurkey> a little overcast though
<MutantTurkey> I was also in the early morning haze
<ChinnoDog> It is raining outside now
<MutantTu1key> yes
<MutantTu1key> now it is
<InHisName> started raining here again for 4 or 5th time
<ChinnoDog> Don't let your turkeys drown under the downspouts
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-11
<InHisName> So, what to do with a MutantTurkey ?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> What's that bright thing up in the sky this morning?
<JonathanD> Must be a cloud.
<waltman> Hmm, could be
<waltman> It was pretty wet yesterday. Was the holodeck acting up again?
<JonathanD> I think it was leaking.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Howdy
<Samuraialba> How is it going?
<ChinnoDog> morning
<Samuraialba> New DELL R200 came in
<Samuraialba> Next purchase will be another DELL
<Samuraialba> but.. Need cash first
<Samuraialba> setting up some TS and Mumble boxen and Minecraft
<Samuraialba> this server is QUIET
<ChinnoDog> Samuraialba: You have so many servers. Maybe you should open your own data center.
<Samuraialba> Thinking about it
<ChinnoDog> Good Bacon Hosting
<ChinnoDog> Free bacon salt with every order.
<MutantTurkey> bacon macon shamacon
<ChinnoDog> VPS sizes will include "The Strip" and "The Slab"
<ChinnoDog> Management plans vary between "raw" to "extra crispy"
<jthan> ssh-agent ftw?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-12
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> hay JonathanD
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> just me and the bear
<JonathanD> bear!
<JonathanD> where is andrew
<rmg51> sleeping?
<JonathanD> I haven't seen him in a while, though.
<JonathanD> And I wanted to ask him what hte shortlink was for the bear light.
<rmg51> well,he should be at Fosscon
<JonathanD> I'll ask him there :p
<JonathanD> Speaking of we need cameras.
<rmg51> vi,if you can wait that long
<JonathanD> video cameras.
<rmg51> where are those extra letters coming from?
<rmg51> can't help you ther
<rmg51> I don't have any cameras
<JonathanD> rmg51: I think you were trying to type in vi, instead.
<rmg51> I wasn't trying to type any thing
<rmg51> the vi was a mistake
<rmg51> no idea how that happened
<JonathanD> gremlins
<rmg51> I can't even blame Teddy
<rmg51> he's in another room
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<MutantTurkey> i started doing concerts at my house last month
<MutantTurkey> we are having another one soon
<MutantTurkey> https://www.facebook.com/events/381012222020095/
<MutantTurkey> should be pretty cool, I've seen a few of the bands around locally and they've been good
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: get us a fosscon band :P
<MutantTurkey> FREEEEEEDOMM as in FREEE BEER AND FREE as in FREE FOOD
<teddy-dbear> The MutantTurkeys?
<MutantTurkey> the Turkey Talkers
<JonathanD> Hey hey we're the turkeys.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-13
<waltman> "Tom and the Gobblers"
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> It's not rainting
<JonathanD> raining
<rmg51> at least not yet
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<teddy-dbear> and let's not forget all those turkeys who are in bands :-D
<waltman> banded turkeys?
<JonathanD> Band of Gobblers.
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> I want to crop (edit) a jpg,  I can't remember editor names I may already have installed.  Unity doesn't search "editor image" well, just shows programs with $$$ and they're not editors.
<MutantTurkey> gimp
<InHisName> thanks, wish unity could do that.
<InHisName> not installed, maybe that's why it couldn't do it.
<InHisName> Is there a default editor in ubuntu ?
<MutantTurkey> vim
<MutantTurkey> gedit
<MutantTurkey> nano
<MutantTurkey> emacs
<InHisName> jpg editor
<MutantTurkey> gimp
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<InHisName> I tried ImageMagicK (display)     Once I found commands to load crop and save, it was easy.
<MutantTurkey> i love imagemagick
<MutantTurkey> very powerful for manipulating images in batch forms from the command line.
<InHisName> I noticed they mentioned that.    Don't have that need at present.
<MutantTurkey> it's awesome
<waltman> Yeah, ImageMagick's options can be a little clunky, but I love it too.
<waltman> Lots of people complain about it, but it's always done the job for me.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-14
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<JonathanD> sleepyhead.
<rmg51> me?
<rmg51> I was here before you
<rmg51> just not watching this workspace
<rmg51> I was busy reading the morning paper
<rmg51> nuff said
<JonathanD> rmg51: lies :p
<JonathanD> My first hi was at 7something GMT... just not here :P
<rmg51> at least my connection didn't drop
<JonathanD> Well, you got me there.
<rmg51> here is all that counts for me
<JonathanD> I woke up around 4, couldn't get back to sleep, so came down and did laundry.
<JonathanD> course, now I'm kinda tired.
<rmg51> go back to sleep
<JonathanD> Can't. Gotta get josh up.
<JonathanD> maybe once he's up I can take a quick nap.
<rmg51> pull him out of bed, then just flop down in his bed for awhile ;-)
<JonathanD> hah
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
 * waltman *YAWNS*
 * InHisName *YAWNS*,   is this a disease or sumthin' ?
<JonathanD> Hey InHisName
<jedijf> PACS members - JonathanD is looking for hams/ham clubs for fosscon - *spread* the word saturday at the meeting
<jedijf> http://www.geekadelphia.com/2013/06/07/the-doubleclicks-are-coming-to-7th-dimension-games-in-jenkintown/
<InHisName> Ham ?   try aisle 9B, pork products.
<Samuraialba> Good bacon unto all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-15
<JonathanD> Monring.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning   - PACS day !
<JonathanD> InHisName: are you going to be at PACS?
<rmg51> shopping day
<InHisName> Yes, JonathanD, I will be there  tween 8 - 9
<JonathanD> InHisName: say hi for me.
<InHisName> Hi
<JonathanD> at pacs
<JonathanD> :P
<InHisName> Oh!   Hi at PACS
<InHisName> Difficult time over.  Need to get ready.
<waltman> pacs day?
<rmg51> waltman: yep
<waltman> have fun!
<rmg51> time to pack the lappy up and head out
<rmg51> see you there
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<rmg51> anyone care to do the main meeting at PACS in Sept?
<rmg51> there is a request for an open office talk
<rmg51> or a Fosscon talk :-D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-16
<Samuraialba> Good bacon unto you all!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<rmg51> JonathanD, do you know of anyone who could give a talk on open office?
<InHisName> morning JonathanD and rmg51
<rmg51> time for my walk
<JonathanD> rmg51: not offhand.
<JonathanD> someone requested one?
<JonathanD> InHisName: what level of talk?
<rmg51> yes
<rmg51> PACS board would liketo have an open office talk
<JonathanD> I'll see what I've got...
<rmg51> I was thinking more along the lines of a Fosscon talk
<JonathanD> OO talk @ fosscon?
<rmg51> no, at PACS
<JonathanD> Ok, fosscon talk at pacs :p
<rmg51> finish what you started
<JonathanD> The other half of pre-pj?
<rmg51> yep
<JonathanD> When's next pacs
<rmg51> but more prepared ;-)
<JonathanD> Having slides would be an improvement.
<JonathanD> I have some already now though.
<rmg51> Sept 21
<rmg51> software freedom day
<JonathanD> I can probably do that.
<rmg51> Don is really set on open office
<JonathanD> I could mention how fosscon is open, and how we talk about it in the office.
<JonathanD> Basically the same thing.
<rmg51> he'll take Fosscon if we can't get OO talk
<JonathanD> an OO "how I switched to OO" talk would get my attention too.
<JonathanD> But I don't know anyone to give it.
<rmg51> neither do I
<rmg51> I only know the very basics
<rmg51> noway I could compare it to MS Office
<JonathanD> We need someone who's used it every day for this.
<rmg51> that's what they want
<JonathanD> and who used excel every day.
<JonathanD> what do they wan?
<rmg51> something like that
<rmg51> at least someone who knows it on that level
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> I know, let's get waltman to do it :-D
 * waltman ducks
<JonathanD> hmmm
 * rmg51 sics low to the ground Teddy on waltman
<JonathanD> walt does use excel, right?
<waltman> I mean, I'm EXCELlent, of course :)
<rmg51> problem solved
<waltman> I don't know what this "excel" thing is of which you speak
<JonathanD> "They asked me how well I understood theoretical physics. I told them I had a theoretical degree in physics. They said welcome aboard."
<rmg51> not a real one?
<waltman> And I've never used OO
<waltman> "$10 for a pitcher of Rolling Rock and a Large Pizza"
<JonathanD> waltman: you put stuff in multidimensional arrays and do maths on them, thats basically the same thing as excel.
<waltman> oh, so it's like matlab?
<JonathanD> ...sure we'll go with that ;)
<waltman> And next you're going to tell me their word processor is just like LaTeX?
<JonathanD> Absolutely.
<rmg51> doesn't matter, dazzle them with your " brilliance
<JonathanD> Why, you can hardly tell the two apart.
<waltman> I knew it!
<JonathanD> waltman: just go up, do a matlab talk, and replace "matlab" with "openoffice"
<waltman> To show how easy it is to use, I'll do my slides in LaTeX Beamer
<JonathanD> I did my ehterpad "slides" in etherpad.
<waltman> exactly!
<JonathanD> waltman: found out etherpad actually has a slideshow plugin.
<waltman> nice
<JonathanD> I don't know how it works yet.
<rmg51> JonathanD, or waltman, let me know as soon as you can if you find someone who can do OO, or we will just have to do a Fosscon talk
<JonathanD> waltman: http://etherpad.scrabby.org/p/slides
<JonathanD> click on the gear, then "slideshow view"
<JonathanD> left and right arrow to navigate.
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<adom> oh haiiii
<JonathanD> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-09
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> Morning teddy, rmg JonathanD
<lazyPower> *rmg51
<lazyPower> I'm going to be in yinzers neighborhood on teh 19'th for Usenix CMS
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> hi
<lazyPower> Whens the next PA Loco meetup?
<teddy-dbear> we have meet ups/
<teddy-dbear> ?
<lazyPower> oh man, we don't?
<lazyPower> we should do virtual meetups then
<lazyPower> as a percursor to physical meetups
<rmg51> we've been quiet for awhle
<lazyPower> I'm assuming time limitations?
<rmg51> 333for some just other things to do :P
<rmg51> where did 333 come from?
<lazyPower> Well, after i've got my current conf. run done, i'll propose a meetup schedule that starts with virtual meetups
<lazyPower> if we get some traction, that would be awesome and may move into doing physical meetups.
<rmg51> for me , I have to babysit Mom weeknights and weekends
 * lazyPower 's mind going 100 mph right now
<lazyPower> You can be an on/again off/again attendor, we're not here to judge :)
<lazyPower> best part is, if we do it with hangouts on air, you can watch again later to catch up
<JonathanD> morning lazyPower
<lazyPower> Morning
<lazyPower> I'm spitballing some ideas to inject some activity into the PA Loco ^
<lazyPower> let me know what you think
<jedijf> azdoa ll/any/ everything is welcome
<jedijf> lazyPower: ^^^ too 333
<lazyPower> lol what?
<jedijf> and in english that is: lazyPower do all/any everything(within reason) is welcome
<lazyPower> ahhh ok
<lazyPower> Well, i think this is a great place to get started. I'm thinking we could do exploring and Q/A on the newer stuff thats available like Ubuntu Touch, Unity 8, Juju, etc.
<lazyPower> whatever is in alignment with the public goals / interest
<lazyPower> do we have a wiki / mailing list?
<lazyPower> because that's probably the best place for me to get started and make these proposals
<rmg51> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/
<lazyPower> https://launchpad.net/~pennsylvania
<lazyPower> bookmarked
<lazyPower> I'll give this some attention later today and follow up on the mailing list
<teddy-dbear> don't forget http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/
<lazyPower> Theres another VUDS style summit coming up this week
<lazyPower> let me fish up the details
<lazyPower> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/
<lazyPower> Lots of great tracks this time around, be sure to register if you plan on attending any of the tracks.
<JonathanD> googles in-browser account management can be a little annoying sometimes.
<lazyPower> by annoying you mean completely obnoxious, i agree
<lazyPower> I recently switched back to Firefox, and I've seen lower CPU consumption from my browser because of it.
<JonathanD> By annoying I mean I can't check my google finance portfolio because I'm signed in to my work account (any mine too, but whatever) and stuff.
<JonathanD> And it assumes I wany my work emails portfolio
<adom> ChinnoDog: re: Google Books ebooks: um, don't think you can download ebooks from your Google Books account, but you can "pin" them to the device you're using.
<adom> for example; on your tablet you can pin an ebook you're reading so that ebook will be downloaded (encrypted im sure) to your tablets hard drive so you won't need to have an internet connection to turn the pages on that device. however since the ebook isnt pinned on your phone, if you want to read it there you'll use data to turn the pagees.
<adom> so technically yes you can download to your device, but it is only visible/accessible with the Google Books app if im not mistaken
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-10
<waltman> My labmate has an old 2008 or 2009 macbook pro that can no longer run modern OSXs, so over the weekend he tried to install ubuntu on it. He said it worked fine aside from big problems with the nvidia drivers.
<waltman> I seem to recall someone (maybe pleia2?) who installed ubuntu on an old mac.
<rmg51> that sounds more like jedijf
<waltman> could be both
<pleia2> waltman: I put it on a G4 Powerbook, not MBP
<pleia2> my 2007 MBP still works ok with Mavericks
<pleia2> (have to max out the ram though)
<pleia2> also, 2008 or 2009 isn't old! ;) the G4 is from 2004
<pleia2> pretty nice machine too, 1.3ghz and 1G of ram
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> I tired to get ubuntu going on a mac server.
<JonathanD> and gave up pretty quick, it's probably viable but not worth the effort for my purposes.
<waltman> He said his problem was that the trackpad response gets really sluggish, which people are blaming on the video driver.
<jedijf> yeah, no mbp's here - iBook and g3's - the little server thing funs mac - when she runs
<jedijf> s/funs/run damn, freudian error while chanelling waltman - that's a psychological 2fer
<jedijf> waltman: also, my kinda fix: use a mouse
<jedijf> or lick fingers better
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<waltman> jedijf: Did I ever tell you that Freud is my great-great-great-*-grandadvisor?
<waltman> *sigh* of course I had to get one more git-ate-my-homework email before this class is over
<lazyPower> o/ morning everyone
<lazyPower> waltman: did git eat *your* homework? or did someone give you the excuse?
<lazyPower> waltman: because they can always recover it by looking at the reflog
<waltman> The number of ways people have managed to screw up their git repos is truly impressive.
<waltman> I took a look at the kid's computer this morning. He somehow managed to put his folders for all 3 classes into a single directory.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-11
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> o
<waltman> yo
<JonathanD> Hows it going?
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> is anyone else attending any of the UDS sessions today?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-12
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> sup
<pvl1> heyalk
<MutantTurkey> i'm moving again
<MutantTurkey> from East Falls to 'wissahickon'
<MutantTurkey> aka not manayunk not rox
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-13
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> mornings
<MutantTurkey> ayo
<pvl1> how be everyone
<waltman> *YAWN*
<jedijf> http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2014/04/24/10-or-20-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<waltman> Is one of them make an offer to the deity of one's choice?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-09
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-10
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> hi
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
<jackson_> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o/
<CrissiD>  /0\
<CrissiD> :)
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<InHisName> Hey networkers.....
<InHisName> I have in ubuntu and ip route and ip rule setup and there is a table 12 used too.  How to view what I did so long ago ?
<InHisName> My wireless router has 7 devices attached.  5 are pingable. 2 NOT.  Is this a failure of IP ROUTE ?  I am running with 192.168.101.0/24
<jackson> o/
<jackson> evening
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-11
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/ morning
<lazyPower> InHisName: `ip route` should show you the full route table.
<lazyPower> i'm not fully sure what else you're looking for though
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-12
<InHisName> lazyPower: ip route shows only 3 lines.  ip rule has a bunch of lines added in a script.  I haven't been able to list it out to see current state of ip rule.  There might be something I'm missing too.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> o/
 * CrissiD grumbles something about morning
<waltman> Yeah. I'm only up this early because I was having trouble sleeping. Too much coughing.
<waltman> I think I'm going to have some breakfast, email in sick, and go back to bed.
 * CrissiD had a nightmare... woke up at 530
<CrissiD> now im getting kids ready for school
<rmg51> that sounds like a typical day
<JonathanD> I woke her up and she asked me if snakes had eaten the dog or somethign.
<JonathanD> and by woke her up I mean opened my laptop :)
<JonathanD> Oh, morning.
 * waltman sees JonathanD has been tweaking the holodeck again...
<JonathanD> waltman: whadidido now?
<JonathanD> waltman: did you register for fosscon yet?
<waltman> probably not
<JonathanD> Seeing as how registration has been up for 7 minutes and we haven't announced it yet...
<waltman> Several people came up to me after my commercial for fosscon to say that there was very little info on the website about what would be going on at the conference.
<JonathanD> I'm going with yes.
<JonathanD> waltman: there's a lot more today.
<JonathanD> yano and CrissiD were working on the speaker page all last night.
<JonathanD> waltman: can you go back and give your talk again today?
<JonathanD> That'd be great.
<JonathanD> :P
<waltman> JonathanD: sure. how's your time machine?
<JonathanD> I'll check.
<JonathanD> I mean, I could just send you back a day in the holodeck no?
<CrissiD> waltman: we'll announce it to the plug list today
<CrissiD> no worries
<CrissiD> we'll also inform them that the list of speakers is up
<CrissiD> i'm making facebook/twitter posts today as well
<CrissiD> so the info will get out there.
<rmg51> one more thing I have to do tonight :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> done
<teddy-dbear> registered for Fosscon :-D
<teddy-dbear> I've got to do everything for that silly human of mine :P
<jedijf> ++
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: sailing up for FOSSCON?
<ChinnoDog> I wish. Boat is on land and I just started a new job.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: Is it going well?
<ChinnoDog> Too soon to say for sure but I think this is working out.
<jthan> Good!
<pleia2> glad to hear it
<CrissiD> pleia2: !!! :)
<pleia2> o/ CrissiD
<CrissiD> Hows it going?
<pleia2> good :) you?
<CrissiD> Decently well. Last day of school was today. Josh is now officially in high school
<CrissiD> eek
<pleia2> oh my
<CrissiD> crazy right?
<ChinnoDog> Is there an easy way to explore a PPA if I don't have the correct line for sources.list? I want to look to see what is in the repo so I can download from it.
<pleia2> you mean without downloading it via apt?
<pleia2> depends on the ppa, some put their code and build on launchpad, others just upload the debian/ directory
<ChinnoDog> hmm. The one I was exploring returns a page when I try to browse it for nonexistant files. I think that is going to prevent me from exploring.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-14
<ChinnoDog> I feel so dumb. I can't find the MySQL public key on the MIT key server. How do you find keys by name? http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/checking-gpg-signature.html
<ChinnoDog> I figured it out. I couldn't find a way to look it up by name using the gpg command but I was able to look up the key ID using the web interface to the pgp server and use that to download the key.
<JonathanD> Hi.
<rmg51> Lo.
<TengokuNoIsan> Good morning to all and to all a good morning... WITH BACON!
<JonathanD> How goes?
<TengokuNoIsan> Rocking at the moment
<TengokuNoIsan> just got rid of my Dell PE 1950 server
<TengokuNoIsan> Setting up the NEW 2950 II
<JonathanD> I got rid of a 2950 not long ago lol
<TengokuNoIsan> This has 6 146GB 15k drives, Dual E5335's, and 16GB
<TengokuNoIsan> Dell pErc 5i, Dell iDrac
<ChinnoDog> What could you possibly need with all that?
<jthan> ^^ that's how I was feeling earlier
<pleia2> lazyPower|eow: you'll be in my town for dockercon, yeah? Is this just for dockercon attendees? http://insights.ubuntu.com/event/conducting-systems-and-services-an-evening-about-orchestration/
<pleia2> lazyPower|eow: (I live across the street and would like to pop over for it, but the event registration implies that you need your dockercon badge, which of course I won't have)
<pleia2> lazyPower|eow: also, we should hang out :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-13
<ChinnoDog> Good $interval. Quiet in here today.
<icey> morning
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-14
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> Ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-15
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> After 7/1 I wont be in state to wave anymore *weepy tear*
<teddy-dbear> lazyPower: you don't have to leave chat just because you're not "in state" anymore
<lazyPower> yeah, more of a revelation that the move is getting real.
<lazyPower> until its happened its kind of an illusionary tale, that may or may not happen... but now that its ~ 2 weeks away
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-16
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-17
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-18
<rmg51> off to PACS
<rmg51> talk to the bear
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey all
<swift110> ChinnoDog, how are you
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Hello ubuntu people
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Hello, what's cookin' with everyone ?
<JonathanS> hey InHisName
<InHisName> Howdy, Jonathan.
<JonathanS> How's it going?
<InHisName> Just got my 43" 4K tv converted into a monitor.   Using a low res graphics card (500MB).  Still messing with my new build computer.
<JonathanS> Nice
<InHisName> Local company in Quakertown made the touch frame to fit the Sony Bravia.    Gave me a Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra gamer's case. 47 lbs empty!  8 fans with room for more.  Gobs of 5, 3.5, 2.5" slots.  Missing all the packed hardware looking to find it from U-touch if they still can find it.
<JonathanS> I have a video card laying around that's probably better than that.
<JonathanS> fanless.
<InHisName> For my old system only has PCI and 2 or 4X AGP ( I think).  It fills the screen but a bit fuzzy.  Definitely NOT 4K.  But it is usable while I build my (last ?) big upgrade system.   Old one is over 15 years old.  If new one lasts 15+ years, then it may be my last upgrade ever.  Or if blessed with excellent health, one more 15 year upgrade after this one.
<InHisName> Old system - 4 core 8 GB ram, 4-5 HD mostly holding 100+ virtual computers. Plus other boring stuff.
<InHisName> New one - 16 cores, 32 threads, Up to 4 Ghz.  32 GB ram with room for 96 more when it gets cheaper.  3x 500 MB Samsung 970 SSD superfast storage. Raid format.  Plus 8 TB to hold 100+ VMs  plus room for more later. Graphics 1060 6 GB  - plenty for 4K tv work.  I wonder if the unused portion could be used for Bit coin data mining with messing with my use ?
<InHisName> Grass getting drier.  Time to mow.
<InHisName> Evening everyone
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning Teddy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
